# Battery Maintenance For Dummies



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all, I need this explained in VERY simple







terms:

I read somewhere on the forum that when the Outback is plugged into the house, the battery does not receive a full charge.....what do we need to do/buy to charge the batteries fully?









Does the battery charge when plugged into the TV? How about the generator? 
What other battery "stuff" do we need to look at?

Do you guys disconnect the battery from the Outback in storage? Is there an easy way to do this?









Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I felt the same as you do several weeks ago before my "battery 101" lesson from my father-in-law.

We installed a battery disconnect switch on the ground wire to prevent the slow 0.5 amp drain during storage. "Pretty slick". All I do is throw a small knife switch to open and no draw on the battery. Physically disconnecting wire does the same thing.

I will monitor water level and add distilled water once or twice a season. Only fill to approximately 2/3 full due to expansion.

The house electric does not give a full charge. A battery charger aided me in getting a good charge. I charged it ovenight, turned on some OB lights to draw it down to near empty and recharged it before my last trip.









I am not yet an expert, so I am also looking for the advice of others!

Jim


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Anybody out there?

Happycamper, can you send your father-in-law over?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

You'll definately get a full charge when plugged into AC or a generator. Make sure you check the water-level in the battery on a regular basis (once a month is fine), and only use distilled water to refill (and don't refill to the top - just enough to completely cover the plates).


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Alebar17, there is a great web site all about batteries. I can not remember the name. I do have the info downloaded on paper. I am sure someone will come along soon a give it to you. If you try a search with the word battery in the topic line you should get a thread that refers to it. I think it is called the battery side of life or something like that. It is excellent for explaining all you will need to know. JR


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Try my OUTBACK FAQ on the main forum page. The link is there...it's called 12 Volt side of life.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

alebar17,

Jolly's link will teach you all you need to know (and then some!). A battery disconnect is very important, as the propane alarm will draw the battery down in a surprisingly short period of time (a couple of weeks). There are all kinds available, but as Jim said, a simple knife switch on the ground wire works great.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## fnorrell (Sep 26, 2006)

I must be missing something but my battery discharges over night?

Just brought the trailer home over the weekend so I am clueless


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Have you had the batt. checked?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is what my cut off switch looks like.


----------

